# "As The Cows Poo": the trio saga.



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok as you all know I had started comments in the "you know your from a farm when" thread. I decided since this saga is still on going it needs it's own thread. I will copy and paste the thread comments here and then start a new response with the update as this is still on going. Ugh. Sunday is supposed to be a day of rest.

"You know your from a farm when. . . You stop unloading wood to offer to provide grain to the police to help catch 3 cows that have appeared out of no where. No body knows who they are or where they go. Haven't been cattle on our road for about 3 years now. We all had a good laugh saying if they couldn't find the owners we would be eating good tonight lol. Cows running wild through the cemetery and people's yards. One officer I found out is from Texas and they called him Tex. Lol I asked where his lasso was so we could rope the ring leader. Then he got charged by the trio. My husband took a picture while I went to the front of the situation lol."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds like a circus.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

"Ok it's no joke at this point. Just met the owners that seem to know nothing about cattle. They bought these 3 cows today and just put them out in the old cattle farm field at the end of my road. Ok hasn't had anything in it in about 3 years and even back then they couldn't keep anything in the fields. I have had horses from there in my yard before.

It's in my garden area between my house and my parents. The way I walk home at night. I am still back up at my parents because I went to walk home and still saw the commotion. (Mind you I carried the lounge whip home just incase). Talked to the owners and it's sad. They warned 3 people have already been hurt by them and they can't find anyone to tranquilize them. They are aggressive and they said if they can't find someone to sedate it they may just put them down. So now I am worried that they may shoot up towards my barn or even through the house as we sleep
at this point. I went back up to my parents place until thing a settle. At least their house is up hill and less likely to get shot at up here.

This post may over lap into a pet peeve. People knowing how to keep their animals in a fence and not harm people. 

Please pray at this point that the cows can be handled either way in a safe manner that limits harm to all. Wow what we thought would be a giggle and something to talk about as a funny memory has turned into a disaster.

Thanks. I had already suggested they try the local vet school since they handle wild life. They said the vets there would not come out (guessing they aren't existing clients so of course they won't come out on emergency). I even called the local farmer that has his own cattle and processes deer and cattle for people. He had the same response of call a vet to do it. I know regular nonwild life vets can't do this because they can't get close enough to handle it to sedate. . Just had another guy that lives on the road and works for the county call my dad to ask me for help. He didn't know I had already told them everything they should do and contact. Sorry I am not going to risk my life with someone else's aggressive cow that is now scared. No way I can get close and sedate it in the dark without a chute. If it is still loose in the morning I am going to suggest they get cattle panels or round pen panels and make a make shift pen to run it in and then back a trailer to run then in or let us put them down for them. I have no idea where they got them from but this is not your normal cow behavior. Too many factors changes in one day for these 3 poor cows.

Me too it's past 11.30 here and I still can't walk home. Tried using a lounge whip from behind 3 vehicles to get her to move her feet and self away from my place but nope she is too scared. Sleeping next door for the night and now they are knocking on the door over here. Nope nada answering I offered many solutions. Before deciding I would dawn some of my mother's pjs and call it a night. And they had the nerve to talk to me like I was the clueless person when I was offering solutions. I feel like I should start a thread "as the cow poos" instead of clogging up this one. Just beyond frustrated and tired. And they are making a ruckus outside and amazed someone hasn't called the law on them for disturbing the peace.

Been up most of the night from the dairy disaster and about to brave feeding my critters late. Just heard the roaming cattle trucks circling their prey again. "


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok now for the update. Having to stay around the house today due to the situation. Around 8.58 AM we heard a gunshot off in the distance. I am guessing with it being a Sunday morning that they finally put one of them down over the hill. Right now trucks and an SUV is still circling appearing to look for the other 2. I talked to the guy next door that talked to the police chief and it seemed like the plan now was to just put them all down. The most aggressive one I saw up close was very ribby. It worries me because was it one someone couldn't feed any more and took to sell or is it one that maybe had johnees? I haven't see any cow patties on my yard or garden any where but it still worries me. I have a clean and closed herd and worked very hard to keep threats at bay. Thinking of calling the police and requesting vet testing for those shot or caught either way. 

What do you all think of it? The cattle was outside the pasture but we have to walk through the area between house and barn.

The police was just guessing (we don't know for sure) but think they came from a certain sale that is know for selling crazy animals. I just feel so bad for the cows. We both (neighbor) didn't know why they didn't stay with them longer after turning out or putting out a lot of good feed hay to help them know where "home" is now etc. That field has 2 strands of barbwire around it so of course it should keep cows in right? 

Planning to keep all the goats and LGDs up in the feed lot for today at least just in case the other two are still at large.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the update and hope your situation settles.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thats smart to have a vet test one. Hopefully they will all be caught/killed quickly.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So the saga continues. The Cows are now running in singles and I feel so sorry for them. They are being run nonstop by trucks and SUVs all around our area. They had made it down to the high school early this morning and they keep running them back towards the field. I would not be shocked if they run them to death. School will be back in session tomorrow which could lead to some serious safety issues for the school kiddos.

I sent the owner a Facebook message since this has now gone viral on social media. I asked for testing and results by a vet but they of course are still chasing them so not answer yet. I may ask the police if I don't hear anything later. 

My husband sent a text saying "just a truck chasing a cow" but his picture was blurry. 

All of the good neighbors are doing a play by play of when to be sure to take their children or grand kids inside when it is spotted in the area.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Update! Two have been successfully ran back into the field and they are working on fixing the fence. The meanest one is still roaming wild and alive. It may be time to consider fencing in the garden and infront of house. If stuff didn't cost so high now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is sad. Sounds like the owners are stupid and shouldn't own animals.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

_You know you are from a farm when_ you feel sorrier for the animals involved than most of the people. (I know that is not the topic here but certainly seems to fit.)
I certainly hope things turn out well (or as well as can be expected) for all involved. Thank you for keeping us informed. Interesting teachable moments here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness so true. Well one still on the loose and they have asked people to stop calling the police. Guessing the are getting in trouble


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥺


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor little (?) thing.🐄


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

One still in the loose and it looks they may have deleted some updates on the social media post. Talked to one friend they has tagged for help and said they are still missing one. But only saw then searching this morning. Not sure if the weather stopped the search or if they have lost track of the where abouts. As of right now no cows at my place. Maybe we can get a good night's rest. I just worry the cow may of done up the mountain by the school where they have hiking trails.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really would be sad if the cow met a terrible fate and suffered. I hope the owners are charged with something. You ought to make sure your fences are good before putting animals in a field.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so annoyed with people waking up one day and buying cows. With the price of beef everyone is buying cows. They don’t stay in, they are causing problems and everyone thinks it’s ours! 
Ok rant over! I would call the local sale yard and tell them what’s up. I bet you they have some handy cowboys and can get that cow in and the owners will have to pay or the cow will be impounded and sold and forced to pay them. 
I know it’s hard to do but deep breath on the cows. There is no way a sale yard is known for selling just selling crazy cows. They really don’t have any control over what is brought in. Do the cows have back tags? The glue holding those tags on is like a glue cement so they will still have a sign of those tags. That will tell you if they came from a sale yard or not. Not like it really matters because any cow could have a disease. I myself if I was worried I would go collect some of their poop they left and get it tested. I know you want the owners to but with everything going on that is probably not on the top of their list of concerns. I don’t even think you can force them to do testing. 
Either way though it’s a sad deal and I hope it gets figured out


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Poor cow. Any news yet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mean cows or not. I hate hearing they are being run so hard. I get it..they need rangled but it's sad. They are scared, tired and by the sounds of it half starved.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its hard to hear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I meant to post more the other night but got busy. Also still tired from this whole mess. Yes they do have ear tags. I know a sale can't control what they get to sale but this one location is know for people taking their worse animals to because some of the other sales have more requirements and less "country " area if that makes sense. We have our pretty far out there country sale and the higher end closer to a "city" sale.

Yes I think some one probably thought oh we want to raise freezer meat ourself with prices or just thought cows were cute. 

I still feel bad for the cows. Two have managed to stay in the newly fixed fenced but the 3rd has gone MIA the last I heard this morning. I just worry since we are having all this heavy rain right now. I mean I know it's a sale.cow that probably didn't even have a shelter before but still it's one of God's creatures and should been cared for without what's it's been through. 

I just feel like maybe if they had been given a nice safe place to settle in and not escape first thing, maybe it wouldn't be so agressive. It was a bit under weight but not horrible just a bit ribby. A picture we took after the hubby nice a couple of cars to block it from charging us.









It's hard to see in the picture but a bit thin but not horrible. It probably will get worse with the living on the run now. They haven't updated their post after asking people to.stop calling in reports to the police.

Last conversation I over heard was them planning to lasso to cow that they were too afraid to get near. They were saying "well what do we do if we get it? Tie it to the truck and drag it for all I care at this point" first thing in my head was oh dear if they try and actually get the rope on if someone will get dragged and the haves is with a rope dragging behind it to get caught on things.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

This makes me so mad and sad! Poor girly! Praying they find a way to safely get the MIA one. What a mess!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any news on the moo on the run?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is pretty sad. I hate to see traumatized animals.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I know. I hate when people think they know everything there is to know about cattle and try to catch them by moving fast and chasing them. When we still had cows, I worked them all by myself. I brought them up from the back pasture, ran them through the chute for worming, checking for external parasites, etc. then took them back all on my own. But if my dad or somebody insisted on helping, it made everything 100x harder because anybody else trying to “help” tried to move and work too fast. You have to have patience and watch the cows’ body movements and ears especially, when working with them. Moving too fast just makes them more scared and flighty. I can’t stand it when people move too fast with any animal really. 
I hope the cow gets caught soon. Or maybe she will get away completely and live free where no one ever finds her again. Praying everything works out alright in the end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Rain won't hurt the cow- that would be the least of it's worries. If people leave it alone- it will probably hang out by the other 2- they do seek out other
cows. Maybe then it can be slowly walked into the field. (or humanely shot). More ignorant people (that don't want to learn) buying animals they have no idea how to deal with.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is cow doing?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok update. Sorry been busy and crazy stuff happening. So driving to try to get some replacement dually batteries and oil change (whole another post in itself). The MIA cow is back in the field! For how long I don't know. But now we don't see the Angus one. Fence is not that great on their fix job but with all this snow I wonder if they will wander back out. Fingers crossed.


----------

